# Beautiful Fender Bomb on eBay



## VintageSchwinn.com (Nov 22, 2015)

WHA ???  Could possibly be the single worst one I have ever seen.  Yikes!

I don't think any warning is required about this being not real, damn.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=321925689497


----------



## catfish (Nov 22, 2015)

Wow.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Nov 22, 2015)

Please don't bid on it, Ed.  I REALLY want it.  Thanks!


----------



## catfish (Nov 22, 2015)

I don't know. I think I need it.... 




VintageSchwinn.com said:


> Please don't bid on it, Ed.  I REALLY want it.  Thanks!


----------



## jkent (Nov 22, 2015)

it seems to be any outburst of these, real and repop showing up lately.
I have wondered what the deal is?
I have had this one one my watch list for a few days.
there have been at least 5 in the last 2 months show up.
JKent


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 22, 2015)

The seller's negative feedback is telling - "...underdescribed..."


----------



## catfish (Nov 22, 2015)

I think the photo is good for a thousand words...... 



dfa242 said:


> The seller's negative feedback is telling - "...underdescribed..."


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 23, 2015)

Ya know?   I kinda like that weird bomb!   Sorta like a redesigned "moderne" bomb!

If the repops weren't such a rip off.......I'd start a collection of these oddities!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 23, 2015)

what's that for a reflector? a Cepachol throat lozenge?


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Nov 28, 2015)

Now I've seen it all.  Someone made the opening bid of $200 on this "item."  WOW


----------



## bikiba (Nov 29, 2015)

"This ornament is in mint condition. The body  and the base look like new. The green glass reflector is in gorgeous  condition with a clean, gossly smooth surface with no damage. "

mmmmmm love "gossy"


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 29, 2015)

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> Now I've seen it all.  Someone made the opening bid of $200 on this "item."  WOW




Retract! Retract!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 29, 2015)

Oh man now I have finally seen the definition of a polished turd.


----------

